# Limpie mi laptop y tengo problemas con algunas teclas



## canales (Oct 15, 2012)

Saludos 
Ayer limpie mi laptop por fuera con espuma limpiadora y ahora algunas teclas dan problema.

Las tecla "Ñ" y "L" escriben ñl a la vez, igual sucede con la "P" y la "O" (po), el "9" y el "0" (09),
la tecla del punto (-.). Las teclas f11 y f12 imprimen { y ¿ respectivamente. Las teclas alt y 
alt gr emiten un sonido de dos beep.

Las direccionales, el enter y el backspace estaban dando porpoblema, pero se arreglaron solas.

Si alguien sabe que hay que hacer se lo agradecere-.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 15, 2012)

No usar espuma limpiadora nunca mas 

Desmonta las caperuzas del teclado y límpialo con algo menos pringante.

Yo siempre uso agua


----------



## carlos jara (Oct 15, 2012)

responde para saber si corregiste la falla usualmente es terrorifico las cremas o liquidos ya que en algunos casos el teclado nuica mas lo puedes volver a reparar y solo t6e queda cambiarlo por completo pero si comentas que paso despues te podemos ayudar


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 15, 2012)

Ahora que pruebe con alcohol isopropílico ¿no?


----------



## canales (Oct 15, 2012)

Gracias por sus respuestas. Hare lo que me sugieren y luego les contare.
Saludos-.


----------



## canales (Oct 17, 2012)

Saludos amigos.

Les comento que le quite la caperuza a una de las teclas y mas bien se daño. He estado averiguando en la red y muchos dicen que una vez que la espuma daña un teclado, este debe cambiarse. Creo eso es lo que hare.

Gracias por sus comentarios.


----------



## moises95 (Oct 18, 2012)

Si limpias el teclado  puedes hacerlo con aire comprimido, de este que sale frio y a presión.

Como el bote este que tiene un tubito


----------

